# Coopers Liquid Light Malt Extract 1.5kg - What Do I Do With It?



## alewifey (8/2/10)

Hello helpful brewers. 
I am crafting my 7th brew - all various kits. 
I've made IPA & Pale Ale from kits, made with dry malt, dex and corn syrup + extra hops (teabag-style cascade and goldings so far). So far so good. Mmm...delicious beer. 
I've bought a 1.5 kg can Coopers Light Malt Extract, but don't know what to do with it. 
Can I chuck it with a pale ale kit instead of adding the dry ingredients?
Thanks in advance from a new beer-geek


----------



## piraterum (8/2/10)

You can use it instead of adding dry fermentables, does the same job as dry malt. You can use a brewing calculator like this one (units in kg) :
http://www.brewcraft.com.au/wa.asp?idWebPa...p;idDetails=172

Takes the guess work out of determing what the starting gravity and final alcohol % will be using different ingredients.


----------



## Cube (8/2/10)

Hey. You might as well do what I should of done 6 months ago and grab TWO of these cans and do a extract brew like this:

2 x tins LME 1.5kg
10 grms hops 60 mins boil
20 grms hops 20 min boil
20 grms hops 10 min boil
(hops your choice, I suggest Amarillo for a starter )

Make to 23L and use US05 yeast.

Above means boil 5 L of water with 1/3 of one can of goo for 60 minutes. Add the first lot of hops mentioned when boiling then start the clock for 60 mins. 20 minutes from the end of the 60 mins boil ie; 40 minutes into the boil, add the next lot of hops and so on and so on. 60 mins up - take off the stove.

At 60 mins add the rest of the opened can and then add the other can. Top up to 23 Ltr and ferment at 18 deg.

Too easy and a HUGE step up from kits. Get that sussed then start steeping some grains and boil that instead of plain water in your 60 min boil and whammo.... even better beer again.


----------



## Hatchy (12/2/10)

I've just started 2 batches using those cans, as shown in my signature at time of typing. I'll let you know how I go with it (assuming I remember).


----------



## Carboy (12/2/10)

Hi alewifey,

Here's a favourite kit brew that I regularly did before I moved to AG....

1.7kg Thomas Coopers Sparkling Ale, 1.5kg Coopers Light Malt Extract, 500g Coopers LDM, 300g Dex, 150g Corn Syrup, 1 POR tea bag and Safale US-05 yeast dry pitched..... very quaffable.

Cheers
Carboy :icon_cheers:


----------



## alewifey (13/2/10)

Thanks to you all, beer lovers.
I am going to try the Sparking Ale recipe first (thanks again Carboy)
Then I'm going to try a stout (have just bought an expensive Muntons Premium Export Stout kit), 
Then I'll try the malt only suggested by Cube
THEN...I'm going to go AG.... (nervous!!!)
Wish me luck.
x


----------



## alewifey (8/3/10)

Hi there

I made a stout first, and then thought I'd try Carboy's recipe out.
I just bottled, after 10 days primary fermenting at about 22 - 27 degrees (it's hot here in Perth).
I estimate it will be 8.8% abv... I fear my friends will think I am trying to injure them!
What was your experience of this delicious recipe?
Thanks again, trainee ale-wife


----------



## Carboy (8/3/10)

alewifey said:


> Hi there
> 
> I made a stout first, and then thought I'd try Carboy's recipe out.
> I just bottled, after 10 days primary fermenting at about 22 - 27 degrees (it's hot here in Perth).
> ...




Hi Alewifey,

What was your recipe to get 8.8% abv? my records for this brew show 5.4 to 5.7%.... 8.8% sounds like a build up goop in your fermenter tap. When I did K&K I always ran off 50 ml to clear the tap before taking a reading. 

On another note 22 to 27 degrees is too hot, even with kit yeast, you need to find some way to get your temp down to around 18 for ales. If you can get your temp below 20 you will get a better product... This linky will show you what I used before I set up my temperature controlled fermenting fridge last month. 

Cheers
Carboy :icon_cheers:


----------



## alewifey (9/3/10)

Brilliant, thanks again. 
Just been reading all the temp control forums.
I have been using plastic container with water in the bottom & wet towel & fan, but it has still been sitting at 22degrees most days (40 degree day, it went up to 26degrees)
I'm going to use frozen plastic bottles next and see how that goes. 
Why is beer taking up most of my brain these days?


----------



## manticle (9/3/10)

22 is ok - particularly for a forgiving beer such as a stout. Best to try and keep down below 26 for sure, but I've found if you are patient and condition your beer (preferably in the fermenter and preferably some time in cold storage) you can get away with 22 if you have no choice.


----------



## alewifey (14/3/10)

I have tried to keep the temperature on my current brew (Cooper Pale Ale kit) to under 20degrees. I have the fermenter in a plastic tub with a few inches of water in, 4 or 5 frozen PET bottles tucked in with a towel draped round. Also I have a fan pointed at it. However, the temperature still is sitting at 21degrees. It has been 38 degrees and higher in Perth this week. 
I guess this is the best I can achieve for now...


----------



## bum (14/3/10)

If temps have been up to 38 and you've been keeping it at 21 I reckon you're kicking goals. My fermenting fridge works its guts out at those temps. 21 shouldn't present too many problems if you're using the kit yeast either.


----------



## alewifey (14/3/10)

I'm using Saf 04 for this one - should the temperature be lower for this than kit yeast?
x


----------



## Pennywise (14/3/10)

18 would be preferable, but honestly you'll get away with 21-22 if you give it a week or so on the yeast cake once it's done to help clean up some off flavours.


----------



## theredone (21/4/10)

i like the looks of carboys recipe but im not realy a fan of using por. always just think of xxxx bitter when i think of this. cascade or centenial go good?


----------

